# my r32 to r34 conversion



## garryr32gtst (Oct 12, 2008)

hi guys. im new on here. just a few pics of my 32 that im fitting the r324 kit on. its also got an rb25 fitted. got loads of bits for the engine to fit soon as well. i'm after some work meister s1 wheel in 11x18 and 12x18 so if anyone knows of any could you let me know. thanks

this is how it used to look



















and this it is now





































got to make up some brackets to lift the bumper up to meet the bonnet


----------



## skylinemad27 (Oct 11, 2008)

you luck git. she is going to look sweet when its finshed. im so jealous


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

garryr32gtst said:


> got to make up some brackets to lift the bumper up to meet the bonnet


Hymmm... Is it a genuine Bee*R kit? Looks like one. 

It should have all bits & bobs to fit that kit. :nervous: At least mine had, and the bonnet meets the bumper fine. You need genuine the R34 GT-R rubber strip to get that little gap sorted. 
Mine was fitted @ Bee*R in Japan. Came with headlight mounts etc.

Goog luck with your project :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

no its not a genuine bee*r kit

good luck with your project tho


----------



## garryr32gtst (Oct 12, 2008)

no its not a genuine kit. its not bad quality though. fits ok

got the rear quaters bonded on yesterday. need to take the rear quater windows out so i can blend the quaters in properly


----------



## Chilli (Jul 16, 2007)

Looking sweet mate, good luck & looking forward to more pics


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Is it the Ep-racing kit? As it seems they fit quite well.
I always loved those kits but the real deal is bloody expensive :chairshot:


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Looking good upto now. 

Fittment of the kit from the pics is looking good except for the front bumper to bonnet which is a shame. Im sure the body shop can sort it out, just be carefull how its done. You mentioned about making brackets to lift the bumper, now you cant realy tell from the pics but the bumper seems to be fitting very nice along the side of the arches and around the head lights, so surely lifting the bumper will affect that.

Hopefully you will pay attention to detail and make it beauty rather than it been a plastic surgery wana-be.

Good luck in finding some alloys, they are going to cost a small fortune!


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

garryr32gtst said:


> no its not a genuine kit. its not bad quality though. fits ok
> 
> got the rear quaters bonded on yesterday. need to take the rear quater windows out so i can blend the quaters in properly


The rear quarters don't look good when bonded on. The real kit mounts on by just 5 pop riverts. Thats it. Race-look, you know. 
When bonded on, the trunk seems to sit too low, or at least it did in one of the Bee-R kit's here in Finland. I didn't like it.









After second look, doh! What went wrong here? Thats for the quality... 



> i'm after some work meister s1 wheel in 11x18 and 12x18 so if anyone knows of any could you let me know


You plan to get a set off Work Meister S1 wheels in that size... they cost 3 times more than a genuine Bee*R kit... So why buy fake? :bawling:

*FAIL*


----------



## garryr32gtst (Oct 12, 2008)

the front bumper doe's need to be lifted up about an inch then it will all line up properly. 
i'm doing all the work myself so it won't be going in to a bodyshop. i'm doing everything from fitting the kit to painting it and then the engine work.
as for the rear quaters being bonded on. thats how i want it. don't like it when there riveted on. looks like they couldn't be bothered to do it properly. 
as for the wheels i have found some at a very reasonable price of £1100 plus shipping. 

if anyone wants to come down and have a look your more than welcome


----------



## garryr32gtst (Oct 12, 2008)

freakazoid3 said:


> Is it the Ep-racing kit? As it seems they fit quite well.
> I always loved those kits but the real deal is bloody expensive :chairshot:


yeah it is the epracing kit. its quite good quality. when i picked the kit up i was there for an hour going over every panel to make sure it was ok.
i work with fibreglass so i know what im looking for.

i've made myself a rear diffuser to go on once the car has been painted. 
the one below is one i made for a friend of mine.


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Great work there dude,especially for doing it all by yourself,good stuff,cant wait to see it all done.


----------



## garryr32gtst (Oct 12, 2008)

plumwerks said:


> Great work there dude,especially for doing it all by yourself,good stuff,cant wait to see it all done.


cheers mate. im doing the whole lot on this car myself. i can pracitically make anything out of grp. im tempted to make a front under tray out of grp next as well once i get the car painted


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

garryr32gtst said:


> cheers mate. im doing the whole lot on this car myself. i can pracitically make anything out of grp. im tempted to make a front under tray out of grp next as well once i get the car painted


The deffuser looks very good, what did that wiegh ?
Have you got a shot of it on the car?
I can see why your old bumper had some missing now!


----------



## garryr32gtst (Oct 12, 2008)

GeorgeGTR said:


> The deffuser looks very good, what did that wiegh ?
> Have you got a shot of it on the car?
> I can see why your old bumper had some missing now!


not sure what it weighed but it not much. probably no more than 5 kilo's max.

the pics aren't the best. i basically designed the diffuser for the 324 kit. it fits perfectly round the fuel tank and you need to cut part of the rear bumper out just below the number plate to allow it to sit in the correct place.


----------



## R33 STIG (Nov 29, 2007)

Domo-kun said:


> The rear quarters don't look good when bonded on. The real kit mounts on by just 5 pop riverts. Thats it. Race-look, you know.
> When bonded on, the trunk seems to sit too low, or at least it did in one of the Bee-R kit's here in Finland. I didn't like it.
> 
> 
> ...


I think there's more... You can see the rear quarters have a poor fit at the top, you can see the lines don't match. Also, the side skirt has poor fit against the bottom of the rear quarter. Bonnet lines are also a bit large close to the a pilar. Close up, there will probably be many other imperfections like wavy panels, more fit problems, etc. That's the price of copy kits, since moulds aren't originals but made from flexible panels. You'll need to do a fair bit of work to make it fit properly...


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Keep up the good work, looking forward to seeing it in paint!


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

garryr32gtst said:


> i work with fibreglass so i know what im looking for.
> 
> i've made myself a rear diffuser to go on once the car has been painted.
> the one below is one i made for a friend of mine.


This looks alright. Is the original design from Top Secret copy?

Funny – I had just the same plan. Me and my friend (who has a Bee*R kit as well) were talking about making a drycarbon diffuser. He works on race cars, so we have to see what winter brings along. Defo nota a copy, but something unique and purpose built as well as light. :thumbsup:


----------



## fletch.rb30 (Jun 12, 2008)

according to this, you have to pack up the front guards, and modify the bumper iron mounts. i cant read the description, but the pictures are pretty clear

hope this helps
http://www.bee-r.com/main/parts/aero/324r2/324r2b.htm
http://www.bee-r.com/main/parts/aero/324r2/b324r2.htm


----------



## garryr32gtst (Oct 12, 2008)

links didn't work for me mate.


----------



## fletch.rb30 (Jun 12, 2008)

oh, i will link the pics for you, they work for me.

its just the pics, not the japanese? writing next to them

















































here is the page for the spacers


















































































I have bigger versions if you want them, i will dig around if you want


----------



## garryr32gtst (Oct 12, 2008)

if you could send them to my email that would be great. [email protected]


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

why is everyone kicking a replica kit in this place?? I dont think all replica kits are crap.
honestly I think the kit fit quite good as its a very hard kit to fit from what I can see in the pics and I bet you even the genuine which is about 3-4 times the price will have areas that are not perfect on this kit. good example look at the VS fortune kit.

if you have read the same thread on soc the front bumper in the pic was actually hold on only by a few bolts at the side and the weight of the bumper in the middle pull it down, if you say the genuine is that good why whould they need to make fitting brackets in the middle to hold the bumpers up, think also will you drive a car that has only a few bolts down the side holding a bumper up. dont make conclusion untill the kit is fully fitted.

I dont mean to be rude or anything may be its me that during my 15 years of playing with modify cars I have had several genuine kits that cost a fortune (£500+200 shipping + 200 Tax = £900 for a front bumper) and waited far too long for them (4 months) and then it dont fooking fit. this is about 5 years ago.. 

also a mate of mine who bought a genuine drift kit from a well known uk company and in the end he return it as the fitment is soo bad and bought a replica kit instead and that fit stright on... so this tell you that even genuine items are not 100% perfect.

Im not here to have an arguement or anything, is just that I want to make my points right. if it comes to mechanical parts I will defo not go for replica parts, but bodykit wise I will defo give a replica kit a try if I see what I like.


----------



## garryr32gtst (Oct 12, 2008)

well said mate. i totally agree. i've fitted some kits in the past as well. once i get the front bumper mounted it will all fit very well


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

leon said:


> why is everyone kicking a replica kit in this place?? I dont think all replica kits are crap.
> honestly I think the kit fit quite good as its a very hard kit to fit from what I can see in the pics and I bet you even the genuine which is about 3-4 times the price will have areas that are not perfect on this kit. good example look at the VS fortune kit.
> 
> if you have read the same thread on soc the front bumper in the pic was actually hold on only by a few bolts at the side and the weight of the bumper in the middle pull it down, if you say the genuine is that good why whould they need to make fitting brackets in the middle to hold the bumpers up, think also will you drive a car that has only a few bolts down the side holding a bumper up. dont make conclusion untill the kit is fully fitted.


The middle brackets are for the headlights, just like R34 has. Mind that this is a R32 front end with a different bumper... The quality/fitment is perfect on the qenuine kit. At least mine has.

People who buy ripoff/replica kits don't realise some issues, like the fact that everytime you buy a copy the money ends in the wrong place.

• The Comapny A has had their research & development for maybe years before designing a kit. 
• The Company B just copys this for free, sells it 1/4 the money and they end up with semi-desent results design wise, but get rich ripping off. THIS IS PLAIN WRONG!

See what happened to Greddy/Trust last month... They got bankrupt! (one of the biggest Japnese after-market company) And why? - RIP OFF COPY PARTS!!! uke:

I rather save up and get genuine parts than ripoff shit. What happens when there is no more good quality parts to copy!?! You can point your self and say, Yes I did it! :bawling:

Just say no to Greddy-style, HKS-style, ROTAS etc.


----------



## garryr32gtst (Oct 12, 2008)

if i could of afforded to buy a genuine kit i would off done. im not loaded with cash so had to buy what i could afford. 
this kit may not be as good as the genuine thing but once its finished there will not be much difference in the finished job.
i work with grp so anything that needs altering is not a problem and i've fitted qutie a few bodykits in the past. the last one i fitted was to an s13 with wide archs and a gt kit
. you couldn't tell from the finish that it had grp wide rear quaters as the finish was spot on. it looked like they were ment to be there from the factory


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

leon said:


> why is everyone kicking a replica kit in this place?? I dont think all replica kits are crap.
> honestly I think the kit fit quite good as its a very hard kit to fit from what I can see in the pics and I bet you even the genuine which is about 3-4 times the price will have areas that are not perfect on this kit. good example look at the VS fortune kit.


The genuine kit honestly is perfect. The only thing I've changed on mine as I was fitting it was removing the recess for the fuel filler on the drivers side rear fender because I don't have a fuel flap. Nothing else needed triming or bending or cutting to get anything to fit. The whole lot lined up like a jigsaw, the rear arches didn't even need fixings to hold them up in place the fit was so tight.

There's a few spots in those pictures that make it quite clear that the kit is a copy too. The centre of the grille having that bend in it being one and the lines around the headlights are less crisp as are the edges around the vents in the front bumper. It's not a bad replica by any stretch of the imagination, I've seen a lot worse but it definitely isn't up to the standard of the genuine kit even from looking at those photos.



leon said:


> if you have read the same thread on soc the front bumper in the pic was actually hold on only by a few bolts at the side and the weight of the bumper in the middle pull it down, if you say the genuine is that good why whould they need to make fitting brackets in the middle to hold the bumpers up, think also will you drive a car that has only a few bolts down the side holding a bumper up. dont make conclusion untill the kit is fully fitted.


The genuine Bee*r kit comes supplied with mounting brackets for the headlights and front bumper that fit to existing holes in the slam panel for any R32. 

But FYI, this is how the genuine kit fits with just the bolts holding the bumper at the sides:

















So yes, I would argue that the fit is not as good as the originals 



As an aside, those fitting instruction pics are for the second generation of the Bee*r R324 kit which use different front wings and make use of standard R34 bumpers.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Good luck with it all Garry.
Don't sit here and defend yourself by saying "_I would have bought a genuine kit if you had the cash_" you have nothing to defend for, you have bought a rep kit....so what?
If they don't like it that's their problem, let them get on with it.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Please excuse my ignorance but isn't this kit a copy of an R34? If you were copying it you'd be copying the R34 parts surely?

As an aside Are you the chap who's selling the R32 rear diffuser/undertray on ebay?

Good luck with the project. Hope it turns out well.


----------



## garryr32gtst (Oct 12, 2008)

L14M0 said:


> Good luck with it all Garry.
> Don't sit here and defend yourself by saying "_I would have bought a genuine kit if you had the cash_" you have nothing to defend for, you have bought a rep kit....so what?
> If they don't like it that's their problem, let them get on with it.


cheers mate. was starting to get a bit peed of with people. if they don't like it then thats there problem. its my car and i'll build it how i want with what i want.


----------



## garryr32gtst (Oct 12, 2008)

Cris said:


> Please excuse my ignorance but isn't this kit a copy of an R34? If you were copying it you'd be copying the R34 parts surely?
> 
> As an aside Are you the chap who's selling the R32 rear diffuser/undertray on ebay?
> 
> Good luck with the project. Hope it turns out well.


don't think 34 parts will actually fit on to a 32.

and yes i'm the one selling the diffuser on ebay


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

garryr32gtst said:


> cheers mate. was starting to get a bit peed of with people. if they don't like it then thats there problem. its my car and i'll build it how i want with what i want.


I agree, i can't believe how people have slated you, it's your project and your car so do what you want to it, as long as it doesn't end up like that thread fuggles has in the members gallery now!

Good effort for having the balls to fit it all yourself, many people wouldn't!

I do love this kit and may go down this route in the future with a gen Bee*R and swap out to R32 running gear, 6speed etc.


----------



## garryr32gtst (Oct 12, 2008)

when its finshed it will look really good. won't look like its been thrown together. 
have a look at this thread. its my mates 200 which i've done all the bodywork on inc fitting the wide rear quaters and painting

rb26 s13 - SXOC Bulletin Board


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

At the end of the day you go with wot u can afford not everyone is made of money.
Wudnt worry wot folk say i wouldnt have a clue were to start an im sure theres a few on here that would agree so gud luck to you m8.
P.S.sent u pm on other side regarding rear diffuser and the quality of those is anything to go by then i can safely say that the kit will look gr8.


----------



## garryr32gtst (Oct 12, 2008)

yeah i pm'd you back. this will look the nuts when its finished. got everything to do the bodywork now inc the paint. hopefully next month i'll have it painted


----------



## indio84 (Aug 12, 2006)

L14M0 said:


> Good luck with it all Garry.
> Don't sit here and defend yourself by saying "_I would have bought a genuine kit if you had the cash_" you have nothing to defend for, you have bought a rep kit....so what?
> If they don't like it that's their problem, let them get on with it.


:thumbsup:


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

garryr32gtst said:


> not sure what it weighed but it not much. probably no more than 5 kilo's max.
> 
> the pics aren't the best. i basically designed the diffuser for the 324 kit. it fits perfectly round the fuel tank and you need to cut part of the rear bumper out just below the number plate to allow it to sit in the correct place.



I like that garry, looks spot on and looks like it would do the job. Is it possible to make another to fit all the way to the subframe, I have a plan, I will pm you if you are able to make another and mod it. It's to go on this...


----------



## garryr32gtst (Oct 12, 2008)

now that looks phat as. yeah i could do it. how far under the car do you want it to go?
that diffuser on my car was not a finished one. they look much better than that. pm me and i'll see what i can do for you


----------



## stagea-RS4-96 (Feb 21, 2008)

Ignore the haters dude. Could they do what you are doing......er.............no!!

Go for it and best of luck, I think its gona look awesome.


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

L14M0 said:


> Good luck with it all Garry.
> Don't sit here and defend yourself by saying "_I would have bought a genuine kit if you had the cash_" you have nothing to defend for, you have bought a rep kit....so what?
> If they don't like it that's their problem, let them get on with it.


+ 1

good luck mate i'll be following your thread closely bet it will look great when finished

some other people on here need to lighten up where not all made of money ..!!


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

in general, i'm not really a fan of the R34 conversion on the R32.. But that diffuser looks awesome.

Having said that, if you're happy with the conversion kit then good luck and all the best. Not everybody likes to go down the road of the "genuine article", and it's hardly necessary that things HAVE to be that way is it? Good luck to you with your build.. hope it comes it a-ok!


----------



## garryr32gtst (Oct 12, 2008)

cheers guys. not done much to the car this week as been getting my mates 200sx ready for mot then its big day on the rollers. hoping to get over 500bhp


----------



## Big Ash (Sep 30, 2008)

Keep up the good work I say. It going to look proper rude! I like it mate. Thumbs up!


----------



## vase (Mar 28, 2005)

garryr32gtst said:


> as for the rear quaters being bonded on. thats how i want it. don't like it when there riveted on. looks like they couldn't be bothered to do it properly.


My thoughts exactly. Pop rivets are ok for race cars but otherwise they are just the easy way out. "Race look" my ass. :wavey:


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Fantastic project and I really look forward to seeing the end results


----------



## GSlider (Nov 18, 2007)

This is going to be bad when your finished. Your R32 was good lookin from the get-go. Now its going to be even better.


----------



## garryr32gtst (Oct 12, 2008)

cheers for the comments guys. not done much to it lately. been to busy working on other peoples cars. hoping to get it painted in about 4 weeks.


----------



## Quail (Aug 26, 2006)

Hows the wheel hunt going mate?


----------



## stagea-RS4-96 (Feb 21, 2008)

What style wheels are you after mate?


----------



## garryr32gtst (Oct 12, 2008)

i've found 2 sets of wheels i like in america. both sets are 10x18 and 12x18 with huge dish on them. the work meisters and work equip. not sure which ones to go for yet.


----------



## garryr32gtst (Oct 12, 2008)

not much to update you with but i have paid the deposit on my new wheels.
i've bought a set of work rezax wheels in 11x18 and 12.5x18 with tyres. not sure on what colour to paint the centres. satin black or gold.


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

garryr32gtst said:


> not much to update you with but i have paid the deposit on my new wheels.
> i've bought a set of work rezax wheels in 11x18 and 12.5x18 with tyres. not sure on what colour to paint the centres. satin black or gold.


Nice wheels! What's the ET on those rims? front & rear...


----------



## garryr32gtst (Oct 12, 2008)

i think there +13 front and +18 rear. there the same offset as my mates weds kranze wheels i tried on the car.


----------



## v-spec ste (Nov 20, 2007)

Hope in looks like this:thumbsup:


----------



## garryr32gtst (Oct 12, 2008)

wow thats nice. should look just as good as that when its finished. not going white though. i like the rear wing on that car. anyone know what make it is. im after one for mine. needs to be around 68" long.


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

God those wheels are DELICIOUS! Out of curiosity what did you do with the original bumper?


----------



## garryr32gtst (Oct 12, 2008)

Cid_Casterwick said:


> God those wheels are DELICIOUS! Out of curiosity what did you do with the original bumper?[/QUOTE
> 
> i sold the original standard front bumper. i have still got the rear bumper but it has been cut out to take a rear diffuser which i have as well


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Sard do a nice selection of GT wings like that one. It's a newera car so they'll know.


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

garryr32gtst said:


> i sold the original standard front bumper. i have still got the rear bumper but it has been cut out to take a rear diffuser which i have as well


BLAST! lol im always late. Anyone has one floating around PST me


----------



## garryr32gtst (Oct 12, 2008)

cool will have a look on there website. im thinking of making my own.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

No updates on your project yet?
I'dd love to see some more pics :thumbsup:


----------



## garryr32gtst (Oct 12, 2008)

sorry no updates yet but hopefuuly this week i will crack on with the bodywork to get it ready to be painted.
i have started to make my own headlights. got the drivers side plug made ready to make the mould. im going to 2 round lights and an indicator. they can be used as air intakes as well if you take it on the track. will get some pics of them this week


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Body work is a bit of an art... If you are willing to spend the time to make the kit fit right, then I don't think there is any problem using a non-genuine kit.
The problem is most people who don't spend money on genuine kit also don't have the money to fit the kit properly... What that mean is that you will end up with an ill fitting kit badly fitted to a car... and that looks BAD.

The long as you are spending your time to fit it properly, I think the result will be awesome. Mind you sometime the cost of time involved in trying to fit an ill fitting kit actually cost more then buying the real thing... But that is a gamble that alot of people are willing to take.

Just keep cracking on it and I am sure it will be worth it in the end. The wheels are awesome by the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## stagea-RS4-96 (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm in the proceaa of making a kit of my own, nothing flash, just a total one off. Its not a silly low skirted drift style thing either, before anyone says owt!!

lol, I'll post pics when its all done. Might be a while yet tho!!

Yours is gona look awesome if those Tokyo Docks pics are owt to go by.


----------



## garryr32gtst (Oct 12, 2008)

i'm going to take my time to get the kit fitted right. one thing i don't like is kits that are not fitted right.
this one will look good when its done. may not be to everyones taste once its been painted but im painting it a colour i've wanted to use for a long time.
i'm not going to tell everyone so you will all have to wait and see.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

garryr32gtst said:


> i'm going to take my time to get the kit fitted right. one thing i don't like is kits that are not fitted right.
> this one will look good when its done. may not be to everyones taste once its been painted but im painting it a colour i've wanted to use for a long time.
> i'm not going to tell everyone so you will all have to wait and see.


PINK!!!! :clap:


----------



## GT-R Creations. (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice project man !!! Can't wait until it's finished


----------



## garryr32gtst (Oct 12, 2008)

Nocturnal said:


> PINK!!!! :clap:


close no miles of the colour. its not going any metallic colour. think of something to do with the navy:smokin:


----------



## garryr32gtst (Oct 12, 2008)

little update. got the car painted. just got to rub it down and polish it.
had to modify the front bumper and bonnet to fit the headlights.
also got myself a carbon rear wing.
just waiting on the wheels to turn up from japan. works rezax in 12.5x18 and 11x18.
should look nice and phat once there fitted.
will get some more pics up once its been polished.


----------



## nizmo_freek (Oct 9, 2006)

Sorry mate but i have to say, those headlights completly ruin the car!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Paint looks sh*t,painting is sh*t,bodykit fitting is sh*t,sorry for it,but it looks shit.

Would you have spend a bit more money,it would have looked good:chuckle:


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

nizmo_freek said:


> Sorry mate but i have to say, those headlights completly ruin the car!



X2

I also don't want to be nasty, But I hope that is not the finished panel gap on the bonnet...Not very even:flame:


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

those headlights are just hideous


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

OMG thank God its only a gts-t if it was a gtr then I would :chairshot :lamer:

I think if you change the lights then it would look alot better! please change


----------



## garryr32gtst (Oct 12, 2008)

Sub Boy said:


> X2
> 
> I also don't want to be nasty, But I hope that is not the finished panel gap on the bonnet...Not very even:flame:


the bonnet is not shut. once shut the gaps are fine


----------



## garryr32gtst (Oct 12, 2008)

EvolutionVI said:


> Paint looks sh*t,painting is sh*t,bodykit fitting is sh*t,sorry for it,but it looks shit.
> 
> Would you have spend a bit more money,it would have looked good:chuckle:


theres no need for all the swear words mate. if you don't like it then fine. 
its my car and i like it. 
at the moment im working on this car with no money and have to build it with what i can get my hands on. i painted it myself. its not finished yet. still got to rub it down and polish it.


----------



## garryr32gtst (Oct 12, 2008)

r32SINGH said:


> OMG thank God its only a gts-t if it was a gtr then I would :chairshot :lamer:
> 
> I think if you change the lights then it would look alot better! please change


i would have put the gtr lights in there but just could not afford to buy them.
they are way over priced. 
i quite like the lights. going to tint them out lightly so you can't see the inside of the lights.


----------



## Big Ash (Sep 30, 2008)

Garry. Once you have wet flatted the paint then polished it it should look fine I reckon. Painting Grp is a bitch. I will say I dont like the colour(looks like primer!) but thats your choice. Stuff everyone else if you like it then thats what its about. I have just painted my car (grp doors, boot, bonnet etc etc) and its hard to get it right and a big job that cant be rushed. So well done I say! Post pics when polished with wheels and finished then it will look better. Dont listen to people who probably havent got the balls or the patience to do it all themselves. Well done!:thumbsup:

Oh and to everyone who has posted rude comments, try and do what this man has then, and see if you do better.


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

You don't have to buy GTR headlights, I've seen ER34 ones go for 200-300 pounds. The ones you got look more like they're from JZX110, not R34....


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of the BeeR kit, I think it looks pretty chavvy. I do however like the idea of it. If you're going to put an R34 front end on the car make it look right and not stapled on with nasty side skirts etc.

I'm not sure what you're doing is to my taste but I suspect that the end result will hang together better than the original kit. The headlights for example move it away from being a R34 kit and into something new.


----------



## garryr32gtst (Oct 12, 2008)

Big Ash said:


> Garry. Once you have wet flatted the paint then polished it it should look fine I reckon. Painting Grp is a bitch. I will say I dont like the colour(looks like primer!) but thats your choice. Stuff everyone else if you like it then thats what its about. I have just painted my car (grp doors, boot, bonnet etc etc) and its hard to get it right and a big job that cant be rushed. So well done I say! Post pics when polished with wheels and finished then it will look better. Dont listen to people who probably havent got the balls or the patience to do it all themselves. Well done!:thumbsup:
> 
> Oh and to everyone who has posted rude comments, try and do what this man has then, and see if you do better.


cheers Big Ash. it is hard work painting fibreglass panels. there never flat or the shape they are meant to be.
i'll have the car fully flattened and polished by the end of the week. had a go at the n/s rear quater and door today and they came out really well.


----------



## garryr32gtst (Oct 12, 2008)

zell said:


> You don't have to buy GTR headlights, I've seen ER34 ones go for 200-300 pounds. The ones you got look more like they're from JZX110, not R34....


the lights are out of a 2000 nissan maxima from the states. they do an r34 conversion for that car and use these lights. i think they look good. i don't want it to look exactly like an r34.


----------



## garryr32gtst (Oct 12, 2008)

Cris said:


> I'm not a big fan of the BeeR kit, I think it looks pretty chavvy. I do however like the idea of it. If you're going to put an R34 front end on the car make it look right and not stapled on with nasty side skirts etc.
> 
> I'm not sure what you're doing is to my taste but I suspect that the end result will hang together better than the original kit. The headlights for example move it away from being a R34 kit and into something new.


i wasn't a big fan of the kit when it first came out a fews years back but since i bought it for my car it really has grown on me. the front end view looks really mean. 
will look 10 times better once i get the wheels on there


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Dude,very proud that you did all the work yourself,the paint is not my taste but it's not my car,nor is it anybody elses,as long as you like it and the overall car does it for you,then more power to you dude.


----------



## turbomystic (Jul 5, 2006)

Big Ash said:


> Garry. Once you have wet flatted the paint then polished it it should look fine I reckon. .


Totally agree with this statement. I also like the lights and I think it is good second option. When it's all done I am sure it would look amazing and different. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

In the end, the fact is you put Nissan Maxima headlights on a Skyline. Sorry but sometimes the right parts, even if they are expensive must go on in due time. But, as you said as long as it makes you happy, then that is what counts!


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Big Ash said:


> Oh and to everyone who has posted rude comments, try and do what this man has then, and see if you do better.


x2!!! :thumbsup:

I have been there, done that, got the T-Shirt. 
For those who think this is easy, cheap, or fast... Try to take on a project like this and you will know it is not for the faint of heart.

I received a fair share of rude comments when I show my car, a lot of "you should of done this"... or "you should of done it that way"... and the common "you ruined a good car." 
Some of those comments even came from people who was doing a similar projects. The funny thing is if you look back, those people who were posting rude comments on my car never finished their projects. The project was either sold on, or left in the garage under a car cover.

It is very little money and heart to start a project that you love, but it takes a lot more to complete it. 
Once you have completed a project car, you will get a new found respect for people tackling a project because you know they are ALWAYS up against the odds.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I think you did a good job. Although the color isn't everyones taste 
A bit darker and perhaps matt and I would love it with smoked headlights and some bixenons in there 
Love the project and don't mind the nee-sayers (nee means no in Dutch ) doing it all yourself is hard work. A lot of time, sweat and tears goe into such projects, hat off to you :thumbsup:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

looks good and clearly you have more skills in this area than me:chuckle:


----------



## makaveli7 (Oct 23, 2007)

i was shocked at first but it grows on me everytime i look at it. Its nice to be different. I think when you black the lights out itl look great! like a pilots visor (on an aircraft carrier, in the navy. see how i linked it :chuckle

youve carried the work out amazingly from what the pics tell, so good on ya mate!


----------



## veilside combat (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey Garry.. you probably had one of the hardest kits to fit man...and if its your first kit youve fitted then hats off to you m8..we are proud members on this and all other forums we like inderviduality and we all have ego,s to massage or be massaged by our peers ....neg imput can seem harsh often by thoes who have nothing better to do or have huge Chips.. take it in your stride buddy Im sure that your pride and joy will look fab when polished and booted with them 12,s and 11,s 

Good luck with the finish result chap 

bell me if you like I have a 67" wing we could do something with ..

Gazza


----------



## Big Ash (Sep 30, 2008)

Im glad others see it the way I do. You have done a good job mate and dont let others tell you otherwise. Dare to be different. Apart from my Skyline I also have a Fiat Multipla for the kids. I wanted to be different so I made a bodykit, slammed it, painted it and stuffed huge wheels on it! Everyone said I was mad but it looks quite good (until my son drove into it) and I get more looks in it than my Skyline.Yes its different but you cant polish a turd! At least you have started with a decent car! Keep up the good work.:clap:


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

I am very impressed with the amount of work put into this. The headlights definitely caught me off guard at first but it has grown quite a bit on me. I think this will probably turn out looking very mean. Keep up the hard work, can't wait to see those smoked lights.


----------



## spainr33 (Dec 13, 2008)

Each to his own i like it and youve done a huge amount of work and should be proud of yourself. Its your car so do whatever you want and dont pay any attention to anyone else


----------



## garryr32gtst (Oct 12, 2008)

cheers for the comments guys. really appreciate it.
should have the car all mopped up by the weekend then i'll get the headlights smoked out lightly.
i'll get some more pics up over the weekend. can't wait for the wheels to turn up now


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh, decided to check up on this.

Its differnet to what people are expecting and I think they are expressing their horror as its not run of the mill. If thats what you like and it passes your standards then what the hell!
You have have the skill to have a play around, everythink comes with practice. The fact you have decided to go for the BeeR replica kit and then do a couple of your own little mods on it is cool and big respect.

I will amit Im not a huge fan of the lights but in some way the do work, IMO a different or darker paint colour would have suited the lights better.

I think your comming to the hardest part, the final touches! Get some nice mesh on the vents, sort out the alloys, get a nice set of brakes sorted, get the wing fitted etc.

Are you going to add any kind of graphics?

Keep up the good work.

Baz


----------



## JDMGTR (Aug 8, 2008)

As someone who designs kits for a living, I have to say, you've ruined this Skyline.

As much as I can appreciate that you put your heart into it, this Bee*R kit you chose is badly put together, and I'm pretty sure it's not real. Not to mention, your choice of headlights... what happened to R34 headlights? Even GTT headlights fit into the Bee*R kit.

If you had done this, with the Bee*R kit, and the R34 GT-R taillights, you might have succeeded in my opinion, but this needs alot of improvement bud.

Just my take.


----------



## R33 STIG (Nov 29, 2007)

garryr32gtst said:


> cheers Big Ash. it is hard work painting fibreglass panels. there never flat or the shape they are meant to be..


Copy parts aren't flat but usually wavy - and this seems to be what your car's suffering from. It'll never look right close up, I suspect... It's one of the differences between a genuine Bee-R kit and a fake, I daresay.

The only way to hide it is painting the car matt black. Not my style of car, but it's not bad for a low budget job.


----------



## garryr32gtst (Oct 12, 2008)

its not a show car. i know its not perfect but i like it and am happy with it.
will look a lot better once the wheels turn up. 

as fo the headlights i like them and at the time i couldn't afford 34 ones. didn't want to use 34 rear lights. to much work invloved to fit them.
i think the r32 rear lights look good with the 34 kit.

at the end of the day its my car and im happy with it and thats all that matters.


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

ooops, I was actually going to say the car was going to look good, what with the head lights? and the paint? why grey? the finish looks really poor.. orange peel effect!


----------



## garryr32gtst (Oct 12, 2008)

rogerdavis said:


> ooops, I was actually going to say the car was going to look good, what with the head lights? and the paint? why grey? the finish looks really poor.. orange peel effect!


i've always wanted to paint a car battleship grey and thought it would suit the skyline.
the paint work is not finishd yet. still got to finish mopping it up. there will not be any orange peel in the paint once its finished.
i have mopped up the nearside rear quter , door , side skirt , rear bumper and bootlid. they look 10 times better than the pics on here. once its all mopped i'll put up some more pics.


----------



## garryr32gtst (Oct 12, 2008)

few more pics. can't wait for the wheels to turn up now
got to make up some more brackets to support front bumper and rear bumper


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

You are painting the rear lights yea?

I too am looking forward to the wheels now a it drastically needs them to finish it


----------



## garryr32gtst (Oct 12, 2008)

L14M0 said:


> You are painting the rear lights yea?
> 
> I too am looking forward to the wheels now a it drastically needs them to finish it


was going to leave the rear lights as they are. there painted satin black. i like them like that.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I would've painted the rear lights aswell 
The car's looking good so far where are them damned new rims...


----------



## garryr32gtst (Oct 12, 2008)

freakazoid3 said:


> I would've painted the rear lights aswell
> The car's looking good so far where are them damned new rims...


im not to sure on painting the rear lights grey. i like them black. breaks the grey up a bit. 
wheels should be here in about a months time. i paid a deposit on them back in novemeber. the guy who is bringing them over got mucked about over the container. they are on there way now though:clap:


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

This damn color is actually growing on me,the car looks great,just needs those wheels now and yea paint those rear lights.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

With decent wheels it will look good . . . . actually you can go now for 19" as the wheel arches seem to be bigger.


----------



## norris (Mar 25, 2008)

sorry but i dont like it!


----------



## aeron (May 6, 2007)

Very close to perfection! just the headlamps... im sure u will change it sooner or later


----------



## garryr32gtst (Oct 12, 2008)

gtrlux said:


> With decent wheels it will look good . . . . actually you can go now for 19" as the wheel arches seem to be bigger.


that looks well nice with the second set of rims on. 
what wheels are the first ones. can you photoshop them on there with white centres.
really thinking of painting the centres of my new wheels white now


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

I think the rear lights will pass in black if you paint the mirrors black and go for black alloys. Not a fan of the white alloys as a colour as I think the black alloys are the way to go with grey paint work. Looks more aggresive which I think is the point of the kit.

Your latest pics make the car look alot better and it is just the final touches which will make or break it!

Again get the front bumper meshed up, get the mesh painted black though ;-) and decide on the mirrors and rear lights (all black or all grey). 
I think a different number plate on the front will totally change things, get a very small long one to mount where it is now or go for one which is pivoted and sits in front of the intercooler. When you start moving the wind pushes it back to the intercooler to allow better air flow.
Have a look for some pics of mine, you will see what I mean!


----------

